# What type of beetle is destroying my tree



## marysommers (Mar 17, 2021)

Something is eating my cherry tree, I sprayed Bifen XTS on the base of the tree and this big critter came out with lots of baby worms. Can anyone identify it?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Looks like female Stag Beetle

https://www.discoverwildlife.com/animal-facts/insects-invertebrates/facts-about-stag-beetle/

The worrms look like millipedes.

Hate to say it but the tree looks like is on its last legs.


----------

